# Any advice please



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

I posted before about my troubles with walking my Leia. She is now 10 months old and I am at a loss. She is terrified of parked cars and I don't have any idea why. She will do anything she can to avoid going past a car. I'm embarressed to walk her because she makes such a scene. I've contacted trainers but cannot afford what they ask. She walks the whole way with her tail between legs. 
Does anyone have any tips or tricks to break her of this fear? I'm lost and just don't even want to walk her anymore. She doesn't enjoy and I surely don't.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I'm sure others on here can give you some good suggestions.

What kind of collar are you using on her.

Maybe a harness would work better?

How long have you had her? When did you start walking her?
Can you walk her anywhere there are no parked cars?
Is she afraid of people and other dogs?


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a 10 month old too and recently there have been quite a few scary objects out on walks -- tennis shoes, bushes, trees, lawn ornaments, chairs.... When possible I've let him get as close as he wants to investigate and will tell him how brave he is when he moves closer to the scary object.

I'd start again with baby steps. Is she okay with her leash on? If not, go back to having her drag it around the house. Can you walk her in your yard? Walk her around there until she becomes comfortable with it. Next take a couple of steps off your property, give her tons of praise when she's not afraid. If you get to a point where she's not okay, you've gone too far, too fast and take a couple of steps back. It's going to take some patience and some time for sure.

I'm sure other people around here will have some great advice.


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

I've had her since she was 11 weeks. I took her for her first walk the day after I brought her home. I had a harness for her because she was pulling but it didn't help so I got a Gentle Leader for her. She's fine with the leash. She'll walk around the house with no trouble. She was afraid of trash cans. She has gotten better with that. She is not afraid of other dogs, there are many on our walk. She loves people, she's very friendly. 
I've tried just walking her out to my car and have her walk around it and praise her but she gets "zoned" out. I've tried praising and giving her treats to make it a good experience but she won't even take the treat she is so terrified. (And she loves treats!!)


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

First of all........You have to be the one who takes charge and provide leadership for your pup. You sound very frustrated with her but walking is very important for a healthy happy golden.

I think your pup has a socialization problem and has a lot of fear. Is there a park nearby where you two can sit on the bench and watch people and dogs go by ? People will come up and say hello. Bring some treats with you and have them give her a treat. Make it a fun event for both of you. 

Do you have a friend with good well adjusted dog ? If so, you need to make a couple of play days with them and their dog. Talk a walk with them after some playtime and let the other dog be the leader. Leia will follow along. 

Regarding the cars. I think I would take Leia and a bag of treats and go sit with her near some parked cars. I would sit on the curb with her and every time she acts like you want her to I would give her a treat. If you have to take the tale out between her legs to get it in the air, do so. Get her head up and get that tale in the air. High tones when speaking. Make it fun. Make sure not to reward her when she gets nervous and frightened. You don't want to reward her being nervous because she will think it is ok to act like that.

I think it is important for you two to find a series of group obedience lessons. My guess you would spend around $ 100 for them but it is very important for both of you for the confidence and the obedience.

If you have National Geographic Cable channel. I would suggest you watch The Dog Whisperer. He always has great tips on walking.

Best of Luck !


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

First, thank you for the advice. Second, yes I am a bit frustrated but not quite as much as it may seem. I love her and each walk I feel she will get better, but she does not. I've tried taking her to cars, my car with treats and just have her sit by the car with me. I've tried the treats but she won't take them. 
I don't know anyone with a dog except my father in law and his dog is too big and slightly aggressive towards her. 
I've watched every episode of The Dog Whisperer and I do like Cesar and agree with some of his his techniques. I don't agree with everything. I've tried using some of his techniques but that have not worked on her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Will she walk with you and just continue on if you just keep walking past the cars? Your head up, happy tone "come one lets go", you just continue walking normally and do not react in any way to her nervousness when you pass a car. Just keep going. 

If trying to get her to walk up to a parked car is too frightening right now, then try just walking past them without stopping.

Does she ride in the car ok?


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

With the Gentle Leader she can't pull like she used to but she has figured out that If she turns around and faces me she can plant her feet. Today I walked and she was frightened but I just keep her moving . THEN we encountered a car parked in a driveway blocking the sidewalk. I just kept walking like nothing was wrong and boom she had planted her feet in the ground and would not budge. I said "come on Leia let's go" but she wouldn't move. I had to stand there for 10 minutes because I couldn't get her to move. There was a man sitting in the car laughing at me the whole time. I kept standing beside her and not saying a word and then just tugged her and started to walk and she wouldn't move. She gets this zoned out look in her eyes and I don't think she even hears me.
She's great riding in the car. It's getting her to the car that's the problem. I can get her leash on her and walk her out but about 10-15 feet from the car she stops. I pull her and make her go the best I can. It's a chore but once I get her beside the car she'll jump right in and lay down and not make a sound. 
Would it be a good idea for me to stop walking her and start all over? Let her wear the leash around the house for a couple of days. Then slowly walk her outside little by little to get her to my car and give her a chance to slowly get over this or should I just keep pushing her? I'm worried about making worse.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't have any advice as I never was able to help Lucky get over his fear of "strip malls" or any non-house building. He out grew his fear....as I could never get him close to one to try to "socialize" him with them.

All I can say is that he matured and lost that fear after about a year.

Hopefully someone will have tangible ideas.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

Leia said:


> First, thank you for the advice. Second, yes I am a bit frustrated but not quite as much as it may seem. I love her and each walk I feel she will get better, but she does not. I've tried taking her to cars, my car with treats and just have her sit by the car with me. I've tried the treats but she won't take them.
> I don't know anyone with a dog except my father in law and his dog is too big and slightly aggressive towards her.
> I've watched every episode of The Dog Whisperer and I do like Cesar and agree with some of his his techniques. I don't agree with everything. I've tried using some of his techniques but that have not worked on her.


I know Cesar is controversial on some of techniques. I think some people try to use some of his more intense methods on dogs that don't have psychological problems and they screw up a good dog by doing so. I do think he does a good job getting a dog to walk though. 

Bummer that the treats did not help her. Usually the nose over takes the fear. I really think she needs more socialization and getting around other dogs would be a big help for her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Does she have a favorite treat or toy? If so maybe keep her distracted with one of those. Keep her attention towards you and stay positive. They can pick up so much from your lead and actions. Is there any dog parks near you that you can try socialization there?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you tried upping the ante on the treats? Roast beef, cheese, hot dogs? I'd be in favor of sitting in your car, even if you have to lift her in, and getting out again, lured with really high value treats. The second time, she has to approach and get in on her own. If you have her on a long line, she can't flee, but you can still get in the car with the wonderful food, where she'll have to join you if she wants to partake. It may take a while, but she can be desensitized to her fear. Never, ever coddle her or tell her "it's okay sweetheart"; you'll just reinforce that she has something to be frightened about. It took a month of sitting in the front yard when the garbage truck came down the street, being fed yummy treats, for Finn to stop having a nervous breakdown at the sight and sound of one of those monsters. Good luck!


----------



## Leia (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you all for the advice. I'm going to try some different treats and try to start over with her. Introduce her slowly. 
Unfortunatly there isn't one single dog park in my area. My neighbors have a dog but they never walk her. 
It's confusing to me because she will play in the back yard fine. My car car is parked at the end of my back yard and my fence isn't finished yet. She will run and play and go right by my car without a thought. But when on a walk or trying to get her in the car she freezes.
About Cesar. He's amazing, I admit that. But he's being dealing with dogs for 30 years. This is my first time training a dog. She's done great with most of the other training.
I'm not giving up. I feel I just have to find what works for me and what works for her.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would try to teach a "heel with attention." To train this, start with her in a safe (according to her) place and teach her a "Watch." Have treats in your hands and let her know it. The instant she looks at your face, say "yes" and give her a treat. Repeat, repeat, repeat. When she is constantly looking at you after you give her a treat, add the command "watch." Once she starts fixing her eyes on your face when you say "watch," move her to sitting or standing at your side, turn your head so you are looking at her and give the "watch" command.

O.K., now you start moving. with her standing at your side looking at your face, move a step or two keeping her at your side watching your face, if she keeps eye contact, give her a "jackpot" (or lots of treats). Gradually start increasing the number of steps you take with her watching your face. Be careful not to trip over anything. Keep treating her for a good performance.

Start taking her to less "safe according to her" places and practice. If she is too distracted to watch you, go to a safer place, you moved too fast. Stay calm and positive, like it is no big deal and you are proud of what she has accomplished.

Teaching her a "heel with attention" will be great for any number of situations and it also looks so impressive, you will get tons of compliments. Having her attention on you will allow her to draw from your calm and not obsess on the thing that scares her. After awhile, she will notice that the thing she was so afraid of is not a threat.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Breaking through fear is all about bringing the dog to the bottom of its threshold and working there. If she's not taking a treat, she's above that fear threshold, and it's very hard to work with her. In this case, the threshold is probably a certain distance from the car. At forty feet away she's probably fine, but at fifteen, she gets agitated, for example. You want to find the closest distance that doesn't make her truly upset and play your games there.

Try bringing her to a spot in range of the object that causes fear, but not close enough that she has a full reaction (like refusing a treat or planting her feet). It's better to underestimate at this stage and work too far away. Play there. Don't cross the threshold. Go home. Give it at least twenty minutes and go back. Play there again, with lots of treats and praise. Next time, go a foot closer, and work that way until the car isn't a problem. If she won't take a treat or freezes up, you're too close. Go back and work from an earlier stage. Do this a few times a day, and you should be able to break down the fear association and rebuild an association with food and fun instead.

I'm getting a vibe that the cars are now upsetting you too. You see one, and you know your dog is going to do something frustrating and maybe embarrassing, so you're having a feeling that you want to avoid it. It's very likely that she's picking up those feelings and they're making the situation worse. You don't want to communicate worry, frustration, or anger to her. Keep your voice mid-range and quiet. High voices, even happy ones, can reinforce fear. Really try to enjoy your dog as you break down the fear.

Under no circumstances should you yell at the dog, drag her, yank the leash, or do anything else unpleasant for her. You'll just teach her that her fears about parked cars are well founded. Fun, low key bonding time is very powerful for dogs, so you want to leverage it to your advantage.

Be patient and be consistent. Good luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leia*

Leia

Here look at these:
http://as.starware.com/dp/search?x=...u8p6QeaGpL08HU8DyDdUdMpib+rnifQvSTwdUYmBbiw==
ASPCA - Virtual Pet Behaviorist
Sometimes dogs develop a fear of objects. A dog might develop a fear of one ... 
get enough exposure to a variety of unusual objects as puppies sometimes ..... 
you'll be prepared with treats and a plan to help her get over her fear. ...

www.aspcabehavior.org/articles/34/Fear-of-Objects-.aspx
Dogs: Puppy afraid of some objects, obedience classes, vacuum cleaner
How do you recommend I help her get over her fears with each new one that comes 
up? Is calmly holding her and bringing her close to the object too much ...

en.allexperts.com/q/Dogs-701/Puppy-afraid-objects.htm


http://www.22local.com/2009/02/20/socialization-exercises-for-puppies/
Socialization Exercises for Puppies
02/20/2009, 10:14 am by Barbara Larkin 
Socialization means meeting new people, new dogs, and having many different life experiences. Early socialization (before pup is 15 weeks old) helps puppies to become well adjusted dogs that remain calm and cool when faced with new experiences. Early socialization eases the stress of new environments or situations for adult dogs, and provides your dog with the coping skills to deal with unique situations that may arise during your dog’s life.

To ensure that your puppy has been well socialized, engage your puppy in the following activities at least once a week for the next year of pup’s life:

Experience five new locations each week to practice sits and other good manners. Go to the vet’s office to visit, sit and relax in the waiting room, get a treat, and then leave the vet clinic. Go to town, the grocery store, post office, to the river, to the hospital, mall, school yard, construction sites, heavy equipment, daycare center, fields full of horses or cows, etc.


business partners Barbara and Penny
Meet at least five new people each week – men, women, children, people with hats, people in wheelchairs or on crutches, people with sunglasses, and sit to be petted by all these new people.

Watch five new fast moving objects each week while on leash – Cars, buses, horses, bicycles, people jogging, cats running past, children running and playing, roller blades, basketball games, tennis games, kids playing soccer, etc.

Walk on five new surfaces each week – gravel, pavement, boardwalks, grass, grated steps, indoor staircases, open staircases, carpet, vinyl, brick, wet grass, puddles, uneven surfaces, metal covered surfaces, plastic tarps, standing on a table, etc.

Examine five new objects – cardboard boxes, empty milk containers, funny sounding toys, fuzzy toys, metal items that cannot be swallowed, basketballs or other large balls.

Enjoy handling weekly – Handling by owner, owner’s friends and family – all types of people approach and look in pup’s ears, run hands all over pup’s body, look gently inside pup’s mouth, and touch feet. All gentle handling accompanied with calm, quiet praise and treats.

Eat in different locations and from different food bowls – meals in the kitchen, front yard, back yard, laundry room, at a friend’s house, in the basement, in the car. Eat food from a metal bowl, a cardboard box, tea cup, pie plate, plastic container, Kong, Buster Cube. Scatter pup’s food around a grassy area (make sure no pesticides have been sprayed on the lawn, or other grass treatment) and let pup root around for pieces of kibble.

Play with as many different puppies and friendly adult dogs as possible.

Pups should be left home alone several times a week from five minutes to an hour in the confines of an exercise pen or kennel crate.

You are responsible for making sure that your puppy is safe in all of these experiences, and the experiences are positive for your puppy. Each experience should be accompanied by praise and treats.

If your puppy becomes scared of something, slow down and back up. Move away from the scary thing, wait until pup settles and calms, and then praise and give pup a treat. Move a little bit closer, see if pup is still settled and calm, praise and give another treat, and then leave the scary thing.

Make a note of whatever scares your pup. See how much closer you can get to the scary thing on your next outing, praise pup for remaining calm, and give a little treat. Try to get a little bit closer each time, adding lots of praise and yummy treats.

I got my pup in October, and did all of the socialization exercises during the winter months. In May, a lady was pushing a baby stroller down the sidewalk, and my 7 month old dog growled! Heavens! There are no baby strollers in town in the winter, and the stroller with the baby waiving his arms scared my pup! I moved my pup away from the stroller until she could see it, but did not growl. I praised her for being brave, and gave her a treat. The next day, with a baggie of chicken pieces in my pocket, we went looking for a baby stroller. As soon as we saw a stroller about 50 feet away (and before she got frightened and growled), she got praise and chicken pieces. Over the next few weeks, we got closer and closer until we could just walk past a baby stroller with no fear.

The next scary object of concern for my pup was a man with a backpack. We did the same routine as above, and now people with backpacks are no problem for my dog. Have fun as you teach pup about the world!

Popularity: 10% [?]

Posted in: Page 22 > Jackson Hole Commentary + Opinion, Pets | No Comments 
Tags: 22 Local, barbara larkin, Jackson Hole, pet training, puppy socialization, Teton County


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with pburchins, you need to stay calm and work slowly to overcome her fears. When you begin to feel frustrated quit.

Do you have a yard by your parked car? If so take your dog and treats and sit several yards from the car, sit under a tree or someplace fun and have a mini picnic. Get her to focus on you not the car, everyday move a little closer and give her lots of treats. Once you can get her to sit near the your parked car try to get her to go into it. Then try short walks always with a treat, stop make her sit and when she calms down, treats and praise then move on. It may take a long time but if you stay positive and keep working you will get her through it.

Good-luck


----------

